# DIY Acne, Anti-Aging, and Skin Brightening Treatment



## mehrunissa (Mar 12, 2009)

I stumbled across this juicy tip while reading random skin care blogs, and at first it really sounded too good to be true. I mean, seriously? ONE product that can help your acne, is anti-aging, AND fade the marks left behind by zits? But it's really interesting, and several studies have been made on its anti-aging and skin brightening/lightening properties. I only saw one for acne, but it was conducted by NYU College of Medicine.

It's *niacinamide aka Vitamin B3*. Let me C+P some info I found:



> "Also called vitamin B3, niacin, and nicotinic acid, this water-soluble ingredient is stable in the presence of heat and light.
> Topical application of niacinamide has been shown to increase ceramide and free fatty acid levels in skin, prevent skin from losing water content, as well as stimulate micro-circulation in the dermis.
> 
> 2% niacinamide was shown in one small study to be more effective than petrolatum (Vaseline) for reducing water loss from skin and *increasing its hydration levels*.
> ...


You can find niacinamide in Olay's Regenerist line, relatively high up in the ingredients list. I was in love with their eye cream and regenerating serum a while back, but that line proved too pricey for me at the time. And now, the economy being what it is, I just can't justify indulging myself. Which is where the DIY aspect comes in:
*1. Get your hands on some high quality niacinamide, either at a Vitamin Shoppe/GNC or online (VitaCost or a bulk supplier like BulkActives)*

2. Use about 1-2 pea sized droplets of your choice of base (serum, water, contact solution, etc - don't use Vit C products or acidic bases).

3. Add 1/2 to 1 capsule or .5g (tiny sliver like 2 sesame seeds) of niacinamide to your liquid base.

4. Vigorously blend it in the palm of your hands, then RUB ALL OVER YOUR FACE or effected area.

5. Let sit for at least 30 minutes before rinsing or use a cream or sunscreen over it to blend it in if you prefer to have it on all day.

The "recipe" is from SkinGeek.

I'm kind of excited to try this, since I'm dealing with tons of stress breakouts and their aftermath (hyper-pigmentation) after getting laid off a few months back.

If anyone else has tried or want to try this, please post your thoughts and results here!


----------



## Karren (Mar 12, 2009)

That sounds pretty interesting!! I use some of the Olay Regenerists products and they work well but are expensive!


----------



## acbaker82 (Mar 12, 2009)

this is interesting, thanks so much for sharing, I'll def check it out.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 12, 2009)

Very interesting I love diy skincare


----------



## magosienne (Mar 12, 2009)

Interesting indeed, thanks for posting !


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 16, 2009)

That sounds interesting, thanks for sharing !


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesting. If you are going to try it, let us know how the results are


----------



## Bronzehoni (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds good! Please post again if you try it!


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm waiting for the B3 to arrive in the mail, since I couldn't find them in the store in capsule form without inolin to make it flush-free (I guess when you take it as a supplement, B3 can make you feel funny without the inolin). But once I start, I'll update this thread, probably include before and after pics of my gross forehead. Look forward to me experimenting with my own face.


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, so I've been using the B3 with water for the past week and a half, and am seeing some results. I tend to over-scrutinize and see results when they aren't there, specially when I'm excited about a product. But my mom, brother, and aunt all independently commented on how my face looks brighter, and that my awful hyperpigmented scars (seriously, my forehead is RIDDLED with them...) aren't as dark. I've been using it every day, in the evening after I've washed my face and let it sit for a half hour.

My only iffy with it is that it's kind of uncomfortable. It's not like an aspirin mask where it just dries to a powder on your face and starts to flake off (if it's just mixed with water). The niacinamide dries lightning fast and becomes tight. Not to where it hurts, but kind of as if your face is parched. But when I wash it off, my skin doesn't feel dry at all.

I have pictures sitting in my camera, but I can't find my USB cable or the card reader. Blah. As soon as I find either of them, I'll put some before and afters up.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the update !!


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm a DIY skin care geek, myself. Great recipe and suggestions, BTW. Thanks!

Here's my version:

First, *use the recommended quantities. Period.* Click on the links to purchase the individual ingredients.To 1-2 tablespoons of plain vegetable glycerin, add


*pinch *Ellagic Acid _- antioxidant, cancer preventive, anti-inflammatory, helps improve discoloration_

*pinch *Ferulic Acid_- __cancer preventive, protects the skin against UVB-induced erythema, skin lightener, increases stability of vitamins C (MAP) and E_

*1/8 teaspoon of *Coenzyme Q10 _- __topical application restores mitochondrial activity, increasing energy production plus minimizing energy needed to make new collagen; antiaging, antioxidant, stimulating active, it will push your skin into â€œhigh gearâ€_

 Mix thoroughly until all actives are dissolved. If you have difficulty dissolving, microwave for 10-15 seconds and mix, mix, mix. Set aside.Next, to the Fountain of Youth serum, add:


*1/8 teaspoon *Alpha Lipoic Acid** _- _(aka ALA) _essential for youthful cell function; our bodiesâ€™ own production dimishes as we age_ 
*pinch *Beta Glucan _- __anti-aging, cancer-preventive_

*pinch *Carnosine _- __accelerates and improves healing. Prevents wrinkles and loss of elasticity brought about by aging and exposure to sunlight, .also an antioxidant and seems to improve immune response_

*1/8 teaspoon *DMAE** _- __antioxidant, increases firmness and overall appearance of aging skin_

*pinch *Green Tea ECGC _- __antioxidant, repair of damage done by UVA radiation, cancer preventive_

*1/4 teaspoon *Magnesium Ascorbyl Phosphate _- _(aka MAP) _the â€œrealâ€ ester-C, a stable and soluble form of ascorbic acid, stimulates collagen synthesis, anti-aging, anti-oxidant, anti-acne, skin brightening, decrease appearance of sun spots_

*1/8 teaspoon *Niacinamide _- __relieves itching, controls sebum products, skin lightening effects_

 Last, add the glycerin-active mix to the serum. Mix thoroughly. Put the mix into a glass dropper-top bottle or other non-reactive liquid dispensing container.Some of the actives may never dissolve completely, but they will release their active ingredients continuously. If the undissolved â€˜gritâ€™ bothers you, strain your serum using CLEAN muslin, cheese cloth, nylon or any fine-sieve strainer.

*DIRECTIONS*: Use this super-active serum once or twice a day, after cleansing your skin, before you apply your moisturizer and sunscreen, and after 30 days, you will see smoother, brighter, clearer, younger-looking skin.

If you experience ANY irritationâ€¦


either your skin doesnâ€™t like one (or more) of the ingredientsâ€“in which case you should *stop using it altogether and toss it* 
OR your mix is too concentratedâ€“dilute it with some distilled water until your skin can tolerate it
OR your skin is simply adjusting to one or more of the ingredientsâ€“use your serum only once a day when you are not using any other products and *if the irritation doesnâ€™t subside after 3-4 days, stop using it and toss it*

*COSTS*: The active ingredients is this serum are exactly the same as those found in the most exclusive, expensive skincare products on the market today. What youâ€™ll spend: $87.00, plus shipping. If you donâ€™t have glycerin, you can find it at most pharmacies or grocery stores, about $6 for 4 oz.*BONUS*: Youâ€™ll have LOTS of the active ingredients leftover, which you can add to most any moisturizer (NOT sunscreen, NOT already-active creamâ€¦*plain *Eucerin, Olay, et al are okay) to make your own super-active skincare creamâ€“way better than the high-dollar stuff at the department stores. Whether you use your mix on your face or bodyâ€“or bothâ€“is completely up to you. _But keep in mind with all these actives: A LITTLE BIT GOES A LONG WAY_.

**_Many people experience mild stinging with Alpha Lipoic Acid and DMAE, especially when they first start using them. However, if the stinging is intense or if you experience ANY redness and irritation, OR if the stinging occurs for more than a few days, STOP USING THIS SERUM._

_*NOTE*: *If you have rosacea or sensitive skin*, or if you want to avoid the irritation issue, DO NOT USE Alpha Lipoic Acid or DMAE._

*AS ALWAYS*: When mixing, take extra precautions to wash your hands and be sure to use sterilized mixing, measuring, straining implements and containers.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you, this is really helpful !!

Is it possible to use less ingredients (i'm mainly thinking about the ALA) in that recipe ? I have sensitive skin so i'm concerned about the irritation, but i really want to try that.


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 1, 2009)

If you have sensitive skin, just mix the recipe without the ALA. You could substitute some allantoin which would be very soothing and gentle, plus it calms redness.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GirlPaint.com* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you have sensitive skin, just mix the recipe without the ALA. You could substitute some allantoin which would be very soothing and gentle, plus it calms redness. Thanks !!


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 2, 2009)

mehrunissa Thanks for the update.

So it's working a little for you, good!


----------

